# optimal position for speakers for acousticity



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i have a Harman Kardon 6 piece speaker set, 5+ sub that is. the dimensions of my living room are roughly 16 ft long by 12 ft wide by 9 ft high (high ceiling, old house).

was going to install the 5 speaker shelves one in each corner but was wondering how high i should go and if it makes sense to go all the way near the ceiling or there is some optimal spacing in between for acousticity.he 

also whether the center piece makes sense to go any higher than the rest? i am using a projector so the center piece has to go above the projected area on the wall and if all the 5 are going to be on the same height, that means pretty high near the ceiling.

i would like some cookie cutter height recommendation because it is hard for me to trial and error because that involves multiple screwings of the shelf, i.e. pain in the tooshie ...

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

amakarevic said:


> i would like some cookie cutter height recommendation because it is hard for me to trial and error because that involves multiple screwings of the shelf, i.e. pain in the tooshie ...
> 
> thanks :thumbsup:


A good place to start http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

For a surround sound system, or for any sound system for that matter, you don't want your speakers above your ears when sitting in what it known as the, "sweet spot". Center channel should be at the same height.

Front R&L channels should be next to the screen mounted on either side.

Rear channels can be mounted in the corners of the room and pointed toward the "sweet spot"

What sound system are you running and do you have the ability to run a speaker test through your amp. The test will setup the time delays from the speakers to the "sweet spot" for the best acoustic response, based on the speaker postions.


----------

